# 2wd-Friendly WMAs



## DoubleFive (Feb 11, 2018)

I was wondering if people could chime in with the general road conditions for their local WMAs around the state.   I know that some of them have pretty good roads that you can take a 2WD truck on, while others are pretty rough and need a 4WD.  For people like me who have a 2WD vehicle, a little heads up would be worth having.

I mostly go to Altamaha WMA  because the one main road is pretty well-kept. 
I also go to Oliver Bridge WMA, sometimes and the main road over the hill is pretty good but the one towards the swamp can get a little hairy. 
Tuckahoe  is mostly accessible with 2WD but there are some rough spots on it as well. I have not been out there this year so I'm not sure if they've done work on it, I heard that they had.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 11, 2018)

Most WMAs i hunt are OK with 2WD until it rains alot....Oconee, Rum, Blanton, West Point, Paulding, Clybel, Big Lazer and Oaky (just don't go back toward the river when it rains on Oaky).....
Just be sure u have good all terrain tires, and posi traction..


----------



## cam88 (Feb 20, 2018)

I've hunted Oconee a good bit and when it rains heavy those clay roads get slippery. I think the DNR takes good care of them as much as possible.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 26, 2018)

Hanahatchee as long as you stay away from Frog Bottom.


----------



## jrickman (Feb 27, 2018)

Unless you're in an old Ranger/S10 with bald tires, I can't imagine anyone not being able to get around Lake Russell, at least on the main roads.


----------



## JackSprat (Feb 28, 2018)

Been all over Redlands in 2 WD.


----------

